# Toby In Christmas Gear



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is celebrating his 9th Christmas with us soon! We are so happy he's in a good place and healthy right now!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is so cute.. Merry Christmas Toby.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a doll! Extra hugs to Toby


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Such a noble looking boy, but perhaps not enjoying his Christmas attire.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cute, he has a look on his face ,like lets get this over with.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Toby looks like a calendar boy for Christmas. Very handsome.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a handsome boy, lobe you sweet Tobynator.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Anne, he cracks me up with that distinguished Gentleman look, sooo adorable


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Toby, he looks so handsome and festive.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He makes a very good reindeer.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We are so happy he's in a good place and healthy right now!


That is because he has such a great fur mom  Wishing all of you a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He manages to look regal with the gear on his head.  Great picture.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sarah (one of our senior guests) wants you to know that Toby is "the most gorgeous Golden I've ever seen!"
P.S- I'm not letting Bentley read this  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo, he really does have that regal gentlemenly look about him!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Toby is a very beautiful and dignified reindeer!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking good Toby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Toby is a sugar-face hambone! Love the old gold.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Toby looks so adorable in those ears!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love, love, love Toby!


----------

